# Is it just me?



## Zexion (May 8, 2012)

I have had to use the < p > tags in order to make a multi-paragraph message. Is this happening to everyone, or just me?

Another thing is that the dropdown arrow next to 'Quick Links' has dissapered. I can't use CTRL + I anymore to created italics. Nor have I been able to use CTRL + U or CTRL + B top create underlines or bold phrases.

The forum is slowly turning into a evil thing that is very similar to the Opera software on my DSi. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Phantom (May 8, 2012)

Let's see..

_Italics... underlined italics.... *bold underlined italics*_...

Nope just you.


----------



## Butterfree (May 9, 2012)

Using <p> tags to make a multiple-paragraph message doesn't make any sense, because HTML tags are automatically escaped in posts; HTML tags that you type into the reply box will never actually get parsed. There may have been a glitch that happened to fix itself when you tried it the second time with the <p> tag, but there's no way any <p> tags you posted actually got passed through to the HTML of the parsed post.


----------



## Zexion (May 9, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> Using <p> tags to make a multiple-paragraph message doesn't make any sense, because HTML tags are automatically escaped in posts; HTML tags that you type into the reply box will never actually get parsed. There may have been a glitch that happened to fix itself when you tried it the second time with the <p> tag, but there's no way any <p> tags you posted actually got passed through to the HTML of the parsed post.


I don`t know. Whenever I quote, it shows the tags. It won`t allow me to multi-paragraph w/o those tags. And now, once I read a post that was once under 'New Posts' and I go back there, it is gone from the 'New Posts.' It used to be that it woul stay there marked as read until someone else posted.

EDIT: I am officially done with  Internet Explorer. I just downloaded Mozilla Firefox and now everything  that I lost is working. Sorry for the trouble this caused. Mozilla  Firefox, I love you!


----------



## Zhorken (May 9, 2012)

*testing*

   EDIT: If you use the WYSIWYG editor with JavaScript off, then yes, it seems you can type HTML (and you need to, if you want any formatting) but it gets sanitized.  (It's sanitizing out <p> tags, though—if I want a new paragraph, I have to use <br /> twice...)


----------

